# [ODMP] United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol, U.S. Government ~ March 14, 20



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

A Senior Patrol Agent with the United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol was killed in the line of duty on March 14, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18233*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Senior Patrol Agent Nicholas D. (Nick) Greenig 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, March 14, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Alpha 166

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, March 14, 2006
*Incident Location:* Arizona
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Agent Nicholas Greenig was killed in a vehicle accident on the Tohono O'odham Indian Reservation in Pima County, Arizona, when the department vehicle he was riding in struck a bull that was walking across the highway.

He and his partner were working a plainclothes detail when the accident occurred at approximately 8:00 pm. His partner sustained minor injuries in the accident.

Agent Greenig had served with the Border Patrol for 4 years and was assigned to the Tucson Sector.


----------

